# Garmin 705 - issues with turning it on



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

So a while back I updated the software on my Garmin Edge 705 and ever since then it has been somewhat of a pita to turn on. Before the update I could just push the power button for a couple of seconds and it would come to life... now I have to hold the power button for 5-10 seconds, release it, and wait to see if it turns on. Most of the time it does turn on but at times the screen just flashes black for a second and then shuts back off. When the later happens it will not turn on no matter how many times I try... My work around is to briefly plug it into the car charger to get it to turn on and then unplug. Anyone else experience these issues? How did you fix it? Again, it started to act like this after a software update several months ago. Thank you.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

FireLikeIYA said:


> So a while back I updated the software on my Garmin Edge 705 and ever since then it has been somewhat of a pita to turn on. Before the update I could just push the power button for a couple of seconds and it would come to life... now I have to hold the power button for 5-10 seconds, release it, and wait to see if it turns on. Most of the time it does turn on but at times the screen just flashes black for a second and then shuts back off. When the later happens it will not turn on no matter how many times I try... My work around is to briefly plug it into the car charger to get it to turn on and then unplug. Anyone else experience these issues? How did you fix it? Again, it started to act like this after a software update several months ago. Thank you.


Could be the dreaded firmware bricking. Happened to my old 705 about a year ago when I did a firmware update just prior to my trip to Hawaii (where I did some mt biking and wanted to record my tracks).

Have you called tech support? While I read online that some people managed to fix theirs, mine was certifiably bricked. I had to ship it in so it could be replaced.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

FireLikeIYA said:


> So a while back I updated the software on my Garmin Edge 705 and ever since then it has been somewhat of a pita to turn on. Before the update I could just push the power button for a couple of seconds and it would come to life... now I have to hold the power button for 5-10 seconds, release it, and wait to see if it turns on. Most of the time it does turn on but at times the screen just flashes black for a second and then shuts back off. When the later happens it will not turn on no matter how many times I try... My work around is to briefly plug it into the car charger to get it to turn on and then unplug. Anyone else experience these issues? How did you fix it? Again, it started to act like this after a software update several months ago. Thank you.


Normal behavior with the 3.3 update, not to worry, you just have to press and hold. If you have many tracks stored in the unit, it will increase the time required to power up.

https://forums.garmin.com//showthread.php?t=15164


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

slocaus said:


> Normal behavior with the 3.3 update, not to worry, you just have to press and hold. If you have many tracks stored in the unit, it will increase the time required to power up.
> 
> https://forums.garmin.com//showthread.php?t=15164


I appreciate the link, slocaus. At least I know I am not the only one experiencing these issues. The occasional flashing of the screen seems to be hit and miss according to users on the Garmin forum. Is there a way to restore the unit to the previous Firmware and reinstall the latest version? Also, you wouldn't happen to know how long the batteries in these things are good for? I use to be able to get the advertised 112-18 hours of runtime but now it seems like it is closer to 6-8hrs.


----------



## frank85loo (Aug 9, 2011)

have to press and hold.


----------

